# Just finished -- Bearclaw Necklace.



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2006)

My first one, but it turned out pretty nicely I think.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 30, 2006)

looks great Delt.  I guess some poor little indian kid is missing his necklace now huh?


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks sharp! (pun intended)


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> looks great Delt.  I guess some poor little indian kid is missing his necklace now huh?


I swapped him a peice of rope and a paper clip.  Good Trade.


----------



## Abolt20 (Jan 30, 2006)

Good Looking Necklace


----------



## CAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks good Delt,now where did ya get them claws?Muster found er bear trimming his nails!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2006)

Now that that looks right nice Delton!


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Jan 30, 2006)

Looks good Delton


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2006)

CAL said:
			
		

> Looks good Delt,now where did ya get them claws?Muster found er bear trimming his nails!




Cal, I'm a bad man.  I wrestled him to the ground and clipped them myself.


----------



## 7401R (Jan 30, 2006)

Ever heard  of anyone eating bear claws?

   7


----------



## bull0ne (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice Work!

What did you use for spacers?


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Ever heard  of anyone eating bear claws?
> 
> 7


No, I can't say that I have.  What's the story behind that?

Bull, deer antler.


----------



## CAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> Cal, I'm a bad man.  I wrestled him to the ground and clipped them myself.




Now Delt.,i ain't doubting ya one bit and since ya did say it,you musta did it and,you are one BAD MAN for shor!

Necklace looks good too, my friend.


----------



## discounthunter (Jan 30, 2006)

iv done one myself


----------



## Vernon Holt (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice work Delt.  Please don't tell us this was a Treutlin County bear.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 30, 2006)

He grinned that bear down!! I learned em how to do it!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 30, 2006)

Vernon Holt said:
			
		

> Nice work Delt.  Please don't tell us this was a Treutlin County bear.


Vernon.  Ok.  I won't tell you that.


----------



## CAL (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey Nic,
My wife useter grin um down but we had to make her quit.She got to tearing um up too bad.....


----------



## WOODIE13 (Jan 31, 2006)

Nice


----------



## jeclif (Feb 1, 2006)

looks good but the other is getting a little deep


----------



## LJay (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice Lil Delt!


----------



## Branchminnow (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice Delton real nice


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeclif... You're right, it is a little deep and far fetched, so I must confess..  I didn't clip the bears nails.. I bit them off..


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2006)

Delton, are you sure them ain't Bigfoot claws?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 1, 2006)

Naw, those are bear claws.  I got the Bigfoot ones saved for another project.


----------



## Gagirl77 (Feb 1, 2006)

very nice....


----------



## dutchman (Feb 1, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> Naw, those are bear claws.  I got the Bigfoot ones saved for another project.



Atta boy! I can't wait to see them.


----------



## Nga. (Feb 3, 2006)

Looks good.


----------



## Possum (Feb 3, 2006)

what did you use for spacers?


----------



## huntnnut (Feb 3, 2006)

7401R said:
			
		

> Ever heard  of anyone eating bear claws?
> 
> 7




I have eaten them many times.  Their great with a big ole glass of milk to wash'em down with.... 

Btw, nice work Delton!


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 3, 2006)

Bear paws roasted in the coals were supposedly a delicacy back in the day.


----------



## Buck111 (Feb 3, 2006)

That's pretty cool.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2006)

Ooooooooh, "Bear Claws"... Yes, I've had my share of'em.  Belive me. 

Possum, I used deer antler for the spacers.


----------

